# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Geofísica

## Retep81

Me gustaría caracterizar un acuífero. Alguien me puede comentar que técnica geofísica sería la más idónea. [editado].

----------


## Luján

> Me gustaría caracterizar un acuífero. Alguien me puede comentar que técnica geofísica sería la más idónea. [editado].


Hola Retep81,

Según qué es lo que quieras caracterizar del acuífero necesitarás de una u otra técnica.

La tomografía eléctrica (o los sondeos eléctricos verticales) es bastante buena en este aspecto, pero se pueden usar otras muchas, desde el GPR hasta la sísmica de refracción.

----------


## tysonlee

Eso estará lleno de roca porosa o lo que sea. Vamos, no me imagino debajo de tierra una cavidad hueca de más de 400.000 Km2 y 500 metros de profundidad llena de agua.

----------


## Luján

> Eso estará lleno de roca porosa o lo que sea. Vamos, no me imagino debajo de tierra una cavidad hueca de más de 400.000 Km2 y 500 metros de profundidad llena de agua.


No, evidentemente no es una cavidad así. Los acuíferos son roca, de mayor o menor porosidad total y efectiva. Lo que preguntaba Retep81 era de alguna técnica geofísica para caracterizar el acuífero. Esto puede significar tanto saber cuál es la geología de la zona, cuál es el volumen de agua que puede tener, cuál es su extensión geográfica y su profundidad, qué calidad tiene el agua y muchas otras cosas más.

----------

